

What if the next Apple TV is a video game console? - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/105283-what-if-the-next-apple-tv-is-a-video-games-console

======
casey_brad_p
I think it will be very cool if they installed a pico Projector within the
Apple TV console---You can play games and watch TV on a wall.

Casey Mahoney Brad P

